# Hmm is this even Legal? Boxer's Mom Steps-In



## MA-Caver (May 12, 2009)

A boxer is losing a fight and pretty badly ... that is until his mom steps into the ring and goes at his opponent with a purse! :lfao: 
[yt]p5nOCgCC2kQ[/yt]

This poor guy is NEVER going to be able to live it down and other boxers are going to really razz him each time they get into the ring with him. "Hey, is your Mommmmy going to fight for you today?"... "You didn't bring your Mom with you did you dude?" and so on. 

How embarrassing!


----------



## Empty Hands (May 12, 2009)

MA-Caver said:


> ...other boxers are going to really razz him each time they get into the ring with him.



There's no way I would give this guy crap.  His Mom might beat me up!  

On a related note, this is why my Mom can't watch me fight.


----------



## Ronin74 (May 12, 2009)

Why does this ring of the vaseline aftermath of Penn & St-Pierre's rematch? LOL


----------



## searcher (May 13, 2009)

Ronin74 said:


> Why does this ring of the vaseline aftermath of Penn & St-Pierre's rematch? LOL


 

I was thinking the same thing.


----------



## Omar B (May 13, 2009)

Wow!  Talk about never cutting the umbilical cord.


----------



## Tez3 (May 13, 2009)

One of our pro MMA fighters girlfriend is banned by us from ever watching him fight, at his last fight she screamed at him all morning bfore the weigh in, she got drunk, climbed the cage screaming while he was fighting, when they went to the floor she rushed around and again was screaming in his ear, she fought with his corners who tried to restrain her after the ref intimated that if she didn't calm down he'd take points off her bf. After the fight which he lost, no surprise there, she rushed into the cage, attacked his opponent and also had a big argument with her boyfriend's mother who is always well behaved! Our fighter is 21 his girlfriend is 36 and a corporal in the QA's the army's nursing service!


----------



## MA-Caver (May 13, 2009)

Tez3 said:


> One of our pro MMA fighters girlfriend is banned by us from ever watching him fight, at his last fight she screamed at him all morning bfore the weigh in, she got drunk, climbed the cage screaming while he was fighting, when they went to the floor she rushed around and again was screaming in his ear, she fought with his corners who tried to restrain her after the ref intimated that if she didn't calm down he'd take points off her bf. After the fight which he lost, no surprise there, she rushed into the cage, attacked his opponent and also had a big argument with her boyfriend's mother who is always well behaved! Our fighter is 21 his girlfriend is 36 and a corporal in the QA's the army's nursing service!


Now THAT would've made for an interesting video.

You'd think that people would restrain themselves during such events. But it speaks loudly that we are STILL a primal and violent species. That EVERY one of us has the capacity for violence if our blood gets up. Events like these among boxing and other "violent" sports are supposed to allow us an "outlet" for the repressed hostility that resides in all of us. 
Some of us are offended or replused by violence, which shows that we are still in the process of evolving from our warring ancestors, but we've still a long way to go.


----------



## Ronin74 (May 13, 2009)

MA-Caver said:


> Now THAT would've made for an interesting video.
> 
> You'd think that people would restrain themselves during such events. But it speaks loudly that we are STILL a primal and violent species. That EVERY one of us has the capacity for violence if our blood gets up. Events like these among boxing and other "violent" sports are supposed to allow us an "outlet" for the repressed hostility that resides in all of us.
> Some of us are offended or replused by violence, which shows that we are still in the process of evolving from our warring ancestors, but we've still a long way to go.


Perhaps the idea of "friendly competition" is still generations away.


----------



## Nolerama (May 13, 2009)

I agree with Empty... Mom will NEVER see me fight/spar/train/etc.

She's in a wheelchair and uses a cane... but those are just weapons to her if she ever sees me in a scrap.


----------



## Tez3 (May 13, 2009)

MA-Caver said:


> Now THAT would've made for an interesting video.
> 
> You'd think that people would restrain themselves during such events. But it speaks loudly that we are STILL a primal and violent species. That EVERY one of us has the capacity for violence if our blood gets up. Events like these among boxing and other "violent" sports are supposed to allow us an "outlet" for the repressed hostility that resides in all of us.
> Some of us are offended or replused by violence, which shows that we are still in the process of evolving from our warring ancestors, but we've still a long way to go.


 
I have a copy of the video! We've had to edit it a bit though lol! In this case frankly, it was alcohol that was to blame, she was rat arsed!


----------



## searcher (May 13, 2009)

Can anyone say WWF/WWE?      It seems to be heading down that path for all fun sporting events.


----------



## IcemanSK (May 14, 2009)

I would say no purely because she's neither wearing gloves nor is she in the same weight class. :uhyeah:


----------

